
Samsung Bixby: A New Way to Interact with Your Phone - ldthorne
http://www.samsungmobilepress.com/2017/03/20/Bixby:-A-New-Way-to-Interact-with-Your-Phone
======
mankash666
A demo video would have made things a lot clearer

